# HDPE drain installation



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

This was a nice lower body workout. Had us crawling for two days. The butt welding machine was upstairs so had us going back and forth.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Why HDPE and not ABS?


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

No ABS where I live! Most new construction in Israel is HDPE.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> Why HDPE and not ABS?



All pvc here. Although some older houses have abs.

David


----------



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

Now, that looks like fun!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> Why HDPE and not ABS?



Last longer, stronger, fused fittings cannot come off, less dangerous than PVC or ABS if burning.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice looking work. That's really cool you can do all HDPE though it eliminates much future service work.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Nice looking work. That's really cool you can do all HDPE though it eliminates much future service work.


Eliminates future service work! that sucks


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Cool. Learn something every day. I previously thought it was only used in pipe bursting.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> Cool. Learn something every day. I previously thought it was only used in pipe bursting.



Used on new ground jobs in Australia as well.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Eliminates future service work! that sucks


Imagine a world where PVC and ABS are outlawed and not available to retail buyers and the tools to work with drain piping are out of reach to everyone but the pros doing the work.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

How do you make the connections at point of use? Ferncos?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

What about shower drains, traps, etc.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> How do you make the connections at point of use? Ferncos?



Electrofused male/female adapters.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

plbgbiz said:


> Imagine a world where PVC and ABS are outlawed and not available to retail buyers and the tools to work with drain piping are out of reach to everyone but the pros doing the work.


Now that's looking at the big picture...I like the way you think sir :thumbup:


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've only the butt fusion on gas back in the union. Is that the same machine used for this? Gotta be a pain doing the combis and wyes I imagine.


----------



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Used on new ground jobs in Australia as well.


Yes we use hdpe fusion welded drains all the time in new commercial construction from commercial kitchens, school labs, grease traps etc. we mainly use gerberit, scraping the pipe on a very short piece is a pain.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Imagine a world where PVC and ABS are outlawed and not available to retail buyers and the tools to work with drain piping are out of reach to everyone but the pros doing the work.


I love this idea! But would only benefit us if it were code to only use 
Fused repairs. Otherwise it werent against code to use ferncos and splice with abs , everyone would just do that wouldn't they ? And if a code passed prohibitting mechanical fittings on hdpe , or fitting dissimilar materials to hdpe such as abs , PVC , that would be a political driven code addenda and not a health\public well being driven code.


----------

